# Petition gegen Blizzard abzocke in Diablo 3 und Fehler 37



## Filo (31. Mai 2012)

nehmt doch bitte alle mal teil dennen der Fehler 37 auf den allerwertesten gehn.


----------



## BoP78 (31. Mai 2012)

Phishing oder nur billiges Trollen?

Sicherheitshalber reported.


----------



## Königmarcus (31. Mai 2012)

Wieso phishing? oO 
Ist ne normale Petitions-Seite.. aber denke nicht, dass das was ändern wird.. Egal wie viele da unterschreiben werden. Blizz wird da wohl kaum was am Spiel ändern, wenns dennoch gekauft/gespielt wird


----------



## Filo (31. Mai 2012)

Bop dann facepalm mal weiter omg ich bin kein Fischer  ^^ das ist der link auch aus dem original englischem Diablo3 Forum 

Weil alle nur mimimi aber keiner was macht solange es nicht zusammen passiert es wird Zeit den Software Firmen mal ne abreibung zu verpassen.


----------



## Trafalgalore (31. Mai 2012)

Ich bin begeister ca. 10 leute pro sekunde die da mitmachen! 
Ich bin des jammerns müde,jedoch sehe ich kein fertiges produkt in D3.Am release tag hatte ich verständnis keine frage.Aber langsam wird es doch etwas merkwürdig^^
Vor allem da ja anscheinend ALLE Blizz games den gleichen log in server haben(ich lasse mich auch gerne korrigieren )
In diesem Sinne:
unterschreibt die petition...Ich wette das die obersten von Schneesturm garnkein plan haben was da gerade abgeht ^^

Mfg


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Mai 2012)

Link entfernt, Thread geschlossen. Grund? Verstoß gegen [regeln] §4.4, Satz 2.


----------

